# Heat transfer press on polyester labels



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone can share his/hers experience aplying a heat transfer design over an original polyester label to re-mark a t-shirt.
Some guys have done this with ribbon, I'm wondering if I can do this with opaque tranfer. The point is which pressure and temeperature? and how permanent this can be, I wouldn't be pleased if after several washes the original print of the label would show up.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I was wondering if you gave it a try yet.
I am wanting to print on ribbon that is poly.


----------

